# SPECIAL , an amazing rescued animal....



## sleipner (Dec 26, 2008)

this is my dog SPECIAL. having saved her from the pound, i really do see how much it means to the animal to be loved again. she was picked up as a stray. meaning , someone didn't go get or didn't want their animal. after 4 years i feel i barely even know her potential. she is that smart. i have figured out at least a dozen commands that she knows and am never surprised to see new behaviors. she is a great , early warning system for earthquakes as well. she now is a model for a website called fordogtrainers. i bought a harness from them and thought my dog looked great in their product. sent them a pic and she is still selling their best moving gear. i am not endorsed by them or anything. but i will say, if you're looking for a nice -hand made harness or leash and other accessories that will handle the abuse of pitdogs, these guys know whats up. so let me see your rescue dogs.......


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

AWWWW i like ur red girl!!! she is a cutie pie!! im diggin that harness too! nice


----------



## sleipner (Dec 26, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> AWWWW i like ur red girl!!! she is a cutie pie!! im diggin that harness too! nice


thank you very much. the only thing that out-does her pretty looks, is her awesome temperment. she loves people so much, epecially children. but of course the sight of a dog on a leash starts the blood boiling. to keep her in amazing shape i feed her canadae and have her pull me on a mountain board around the neighborhood.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ahha thats a good work out for her lol i dont know if i would trust chyna or kenya to pull me lol. kenya is great with evderyone and thing. she loves kittens lol. chyna on the other hand sees dinner when a cat walks by


----------



## sleipner (Dec 26, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> ahha thats a good work out for her lol i dont know if i would trust chyna or kenya to pull me lol. kenya is great with evderyone and thing. she loves kittens lol. chyna on the other hand sees dinner when a cat walks by


cats and squirrels are good motivation. just hold on, because she will go to a full run. my wife leads on a bicycle and she can barely keep up at that point.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ahah yeah, good old fashion run with chyna. she can run for about 3 miles, but kenya is a lazy butt. she starts her shutz training this month and il hope shell enjoy it lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Great Job Rescuing that pretty gal.....


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

All my dogs are rescue dogs.


----------



## sleipner (Dec 26, 2008)

redog said:


> All my dogs are rescue dogs.


happy dog pile.......


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redog said:


> All my dogs are rescue dogs.


ooooh I wanna jump in that pile ... LOL


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

Here are my 3 rescues.


----------



## sleipner (Dec 26, 2008)

great pics. please keep them coming. rescue dogs are the best......


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

some more!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

1 more of Elmer and Bob


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

And Eddie, its hard to get a good pic of him due to his color. he is our protection dog. FOR REAL!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dave I love eddie he has the cutest damn face !! What ever happened to the blue and white dog you had come in? Did you guys end up keeping him?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

That was Biggie. I let him go to a widowed lady who lived with her Mom. It was exactly what he needed. Ill post some pics when I find them. heres Sampson, he never made it out of the vets office. Our vet tech adopted him


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Aww ... Sampson is beautiful that's awsome the vet adopted him


----------



## sleipner (Dec 26, 2008)

redog said:


> That was Biggie. I let him go to a widowed lady who lived with her Mom. It was exactly what he needed. Ill post some pics when I find them. heres Sampson, he never made it out of the vets office. Our vet tech adopted him


wow , that's quite a head piece. when i found my special she exceeded my expectations for size and structure. beyond that is her amazing temperment. 
my girl was 57 lbs when i found her , and now is near 80. with little to no body fat. she is just thick with athletic muscle from pulling me on a skateboard.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

heres Biggie! 1 amazing dog


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Im really diggin Elmer and Bob!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks , Elmer turned out perfect but at 7 months Bob is showing so many issues that I am at a loss. I almost cant handle him and his future is not lookin good. there is no way Im letting my daughter keep him


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Whats wrong with little Bob?


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Elmer and Bud how cute, they were the ones who got to the pumpkins right and what breed is Eddie, and tell me about the harness you have on him we are looking for one for Karma to see if it will help her not pull when she goes for a walk?


----------



## sleipner (Dec 26, 2008)

some awesome beasts for sure. hope to see more rescued pit pics. does anyone here donate blankets or other stuff? i always give a little on the license form as well. i hope that actually goes to the dogs rather than pay an animal control agents salary!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redog said:


> heres Biggie! 1 amazing dog


There's my big guy I really liked him I remember when you thought about keeping him .. That's why I brought him up ... I am sure glad he went to a good home :clap:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I would have kept Biggie but after Jake attacked my wife and daughter, We had to make the decision and I think God sent the woman to us just in time. It was tough but how can I deny the big dog the best life I could imagine. He has it better than most folks have it. amazing small world, If you remember the fat fu*k I got my bad investments from. he had possession of biggie right before he showed up at the shelter. I could pin down 20 dogs that he was responsible for ending up at orphans. since fat fu*k dissapeared, weve had NO big headed freak dogs come in from his town at all;


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Whats wrong with little Bob?


Bob is big and gets VIOLENT on a leash. for a pup hes dangerous. hes good in a pack and good with people close to us but if a stranger sends a bad vibe, he will kill them. eddie is trained for this, in fact he saved my wifes life when Jake attacked her but not until given the command. Bob will protect on his own judgement. hes going to TOPPS for training now


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redog said:


> I would have kept Biggie but after Jake attacked my wife and daughter, We had to make the decision and I think God sent the woman to us just in time. It was tough but how can I deny the big dog the best life I could imagine. He has it better than most folks have it. amazing small world, If you remember the fat fu*k I got my bad investments from. he had possession of biggie right before he showed up at the shelter. I could pin down 20 dogs that he was responsible for ending up at orphans. since fat fu*k dissapeared, weve had NO big headed freak dogs come in from his town at all;


Yeah I am sure glad you were so persistant with that low life ... Look at all those dogs that went to good homes because of you. That jerk should rot in your know where for what he did with all those dogs!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Jake, My biggest failure.......RIP buddy


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That's not failure, Dave. Some dogs are just nuts.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, that summs up my year of rescue. it doesnt include ducks geese cats and even a possum


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

buzhunter said:


> That's not failure, Dave. Some dogs are just nuts.


Thanks buz, I learned alot off that dog. especially the fact that a genetic defect is not localized, many deffects come from 1 bad gene. the white/deaf thing is only the tip of the iceberg. ya know it might be a good idea for me to sneak a pic of my wifes battle wound on here. just 4 a reminder


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

It couldn't hurt. Knowledge is power.


----------



## PitbullLover2k6 (Jan 5, 2009)

looks great!!


----------

